# Anyone tried Trek's s.p.a.?



## sborough (Sep 17, 2006)

I am considering a trek pilot 5.2 wsd. It comes both with and without s.p.a. Would anyone recommend or not? I'd be interested in hearing about anyone's experiences with this feature.


----------



## Dale (Mar 13, 2004)

I have a 06 5.2 pilot with s.p.a I like it the spa works great!


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

My wife rides a wsd 5.2(pink) 2006 model.She says it soaks up plenty of road anomalies. She does not like rough surfaces and says it dampens out rough surfaces very well for her.She loves the 5.2 wsd and I have noticed she is riding faster than she ever has since getting it earlier this year.If the fit is good I believe it is a great choice


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, I forgot, judging from my wifes feelings,I believe the spa suspenion is not really needed unless you ride extremely rough roads as the carbon frame soaks up most of the roughness anyway


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

tellico climber said:


> I believe the spa suspenion is not really needed unless you ride extremely rough roads as the carbon frame soaks up most of the roughness anyway


The thing is, the only downsides to the SPA is about 70 grams and a few hundred dollars. Plenty of people spend $200-300 on other measures (saddles, seatposts, etc) to increase comfort....so the SPA is actually a very effective (and cost-effective) way to increase comfort. 

Do you <b>need</b> it? Only as much as you need to increase comfort and reduce fatigue.


----------



## sborough (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks. I do like comfort, but I also want speed, so have to weigh the trade offs. I have a pretty comfy mountain bike. But it's been a while since I've ridden a street bike, so I may need to add some comfort features to my street bike in the transition. I'm curious if the spa slows you down and how easy it is to switch out the different options. Also, if it lasts for the life of the bike or is it something that needs to be maintained.


----------

